
Most epic-failed startups ever - alexxtomsk
https://medium.com/standuply/my-darwin-award-for-epic-failed-startups-e5492f0e6eb7
======
mtmail
While
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knight_Capital_Group's](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knight_Capital_Group's)
failure was epic, I wouldn't call them a startup.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boo.com](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boo.com)
spent £135 million in 6 months, scaled to 400 employees and went bankrupt in
less than 2 years.

